# Glaze under fk1000?



## J R M (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm building up my shopping basket with clean your car right now, going to DA then glaze then cover everything in fk1000 for winter shiny style.

Going for fk as it seems to be easy to apply and lasts long time, looks pretty nice too. 

I want to put some glaze under it, for looks and also because I've never done this before so I might as well go all-out!

Questions for you!

Glaze can be applied by DA with a finishing pad?

Will FK1000 actually stick to the glaze, the oils or whatever wont cause a problem?

I like the look of meguiars #7, it seems highly rated. Is this suitable?

Cars I'm doing are solid red (gaurds red) and metallic green. I really want to use the same products for both to avoid buying twice!

Thank you


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

I've used cg creme glaze underneath fk1000p in the past and it worked fine. Cg glaze is suitable for sealants. My car is metallic silver and it really brings out the metallic in the paint. 

It can also be applied via DA with a finishing pad.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Poorboys Black Hole is one of the (if not the) best glaze out there - especially by DA. It's the perfect base too :thumb:


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd second Blackhole too.

Just completed my winter detail as had a couple of days off.

P1 polish, Blackhole and finished with 2 coats of FK1000P and I'm really happy with the finish. All done by hand so I imagine you'll get more out of the blackhole by machine.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Prima Amigo by DA


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

+1 for Prima Amigo. Works amazingly well with FK1000


----------



## J R M (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I've gone for Prima Amigo this time, I'll try blackhole at a later stage.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

FinishKare Hand Glaze works an absolute charm under FK1000p and applies beautifully by DA. It enhances both looks and durability and is pretty good value.

Tim


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

BH is great, particularly by DA.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> FinishKare Hand Glaze works an absolute charm under FK1000p and applies beautifully by DA. It enhances both looks and durability and is pretty good value.
> 
> Tim


Tim,does the Hand Glaze contain abrasives? what's the filling like.I'm looking for non abrasive Glaze alternatives for use on my old Ford.


----------



## J R M (Jul 25, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> FinishKare Hand Glaze works an absolute charm under FK1000p and applies beautifully by DA. It enhances both looks and durability and is pretty good value.
> 
> Tim


Ah I didn't see that one, never mind though. I've placed a order with you this afternoon. Weeks worth of overtime! Bloody cleaning cars, why I don't just use a sponge and builders bucket like everyone else..


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd add FK's own #1 New Car Glaze as well...


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bence said:


> I'd add FK's own #1 New Car Glaze as well...


Oh, I have forgot the new car glaze. Any tips on application?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Just like any liquid LSPs with a DA. It's not targeted for heavy filling though. It contains curable polymers, so it gains considerable slickness as it cures. Sometimes I leave it on its own...


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I did Megs #7 under both Colli 476 and Megs #26 - it gives a lovely wet glossy look.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, true, but 1000P doesn't play well with oily glazes.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Thats what I was told about 476 though but I had no problem with the results.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

The Collinites are a LOT less sensitive...


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Bence, do you know if the FK Hand Glaze contains an abrasive package,and how well does it fill?/does it fill?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

The #303 Foam Pad Glaze contains an abrasive package and a surprisingly aggressive one, so it can marr soft finishes by hand. A machine application is definitely recommended to break down the abrasives.

I haven't used #300 Hand Glaze, but #1 NCG has no abrasives. The chemical backbone of these 3 is the same (according to the MSDS), but the fine tuning is different. They are not targeted specifically for filling. For strict filling jobs I always recommend BHAB. By a mile the best filler IME.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Prima Amigo would work great but is does have abrasives in it.

BLACKFIRE Gloss Enhancing Polish is a non-abrasive chemical polish and glaze combination that should not give you any bonding issues with the FK1000p. Not heavy on the oils at all like most glazes.


----------

